# Rooted moss??



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there any rooted moss that I can use to carpet the sand in my 5 gallon?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

fishielover123 said:


> Is there any rooted moss that I can use to carpet the sand in my 5 gallon?


I'm not sure you could do a carpet with sand... the roots for moss are pretty short, so they might not be able to grab onto sand as well as gravel. That's just my thought, though. I could be wrong.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no mosses ; but there are several kinds of grasses that will do it..as well as crypts


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you tell me a grass that is really easy to keep? (That is, needs no fertilizer or Co2.


----------



## silent069 (Jul 4, 2011)

I also would be interested in the answer for this!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

What about micro sword??


----------

